# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  How to best repair my white set plaster walls (Perth - Brick Rendered & Plaster)

## SensibleHill

Hello everyone,  
Were new here, and first time DIY Renovators of a 1987 fixer-upper with great bones but a lot of work required internally.  I (K) am a bit lost in how to best deal with repairing the plastered walls, and hoping someone here may be able to provide advice. 
It seems the walls were never primed, and so I can simply peel off the layers of a semi-gloss paint using a paint scraper. This has been very revealing! 
Firstly, every wall has bangs and scratches, especially along the corners.  What is the best approach to tackling this?  A carpenter recommended Gyprock Rapid Patch, which will be great for some of the larger holes and the corners. But as a whole wall can I sand this gently by hand or with a sander with dust extraction? Or, should apply a whole new layer of plaster?    
Secondly, I have found some areas where there is damp. In the photos below, one is the wall from beside the laundry trough. The wall behind the trough has never been primed/painted, and the trough itself is completely rusted, so no surprise the wall is damp there. The other two photos are the the master bedroom and rear to the existing shower - the patch showing render being at the base, and the lighter plaster being where the taps are. (Were having all plumbing re-worked as part of the reno, so hopefully these issues wont be return.) 
What might be the best DIY approach for addressing these damp areas, does anyone have advice or experience they could share? Should I scrape these areas right back past this rough area and fully plaster - or might the Gyprock Rapid Patch do the trick?     
Many thanks, 
K&B from the hopefully sensible house weve bought in the hills!

----------

